# ~ MsBinky's Foster Buns ~



## MsBinky (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 28, 2007)

*Awww! Choupette looks great! You should be so proud. Have you invited her new owner to the forum? We always need more buns on the forum! *

*~Diana*


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Yep I did but she is too shy I guess. :biggrin2:I am proud :biggrin2:Hehe. I'm thrilled to see her well.



As well you should be proud! That is GREAT! :highfive:

*Jackie


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh wow! You should totally be proud of yourself. When you help one bun out like that, it makes all the difference in the world!

-April


----------



## okiron (Nov 30, 2007)

So purdy <3


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## undergunfire (Dec 2, 2007)

I love Charlie. He looks so precious. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear more about him :biggrin2:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2007)

*Ditto!*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I love Charlie. He looks so precious. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear more about him :biggrin2:!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Charlie is ssoo cute! I love his little face.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

Charlie!! is such a little cutie pie!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


-April and Bunbuns~


----------



## alexahs (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm. I lost the reply I originally thought I sent, so here goes nothing...

I was so excited to see who your foster buns were, but when I caught a photo of Flore, I almost fell on to the floor! She looks so much like my mini rex, William. Aside from the fur type, a little less color on the back, and the wrong plumbing equipment, she could be my William! He he!












See? They really do look quite like one another. That being said, while Charlie certainly is a cutie patootie, Flore just stole my heart. I'll definitely have to keep an eye on this thread. Too cute!


----------



## polly (Dec 2, 2007)

They are lovely. Poor Houdina now owned by more than one bun she certainly is gonna be busy:biggrin2:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 2, 2007)

*Oh my gosh! They are too cute! I think you should keep Charlie, look at him!*

*I just love Houdina, she's so sweet.*

*~Diana*


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## PikachusMom (Dec 2, 2007)

Houdina is such a sweetie! She reminds me of Pikachu. Charlie is going to make someone very happy--what a darling.


----------



## Tokiedokie (Dec 2, 2007)

I love how theyre on a little couch! IT's like theyre on their 1st little date, hehe:big kiss:*

MsBinky wrote:*


> [align=center]And well... They just hit it off...[/align]
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boz (Dec 3, 2007)

Aww they're all so wonderful 

Choupette is a cute little bunny! I adore her eyes! 
Oh and those pictures ofCharlieand Houdina is so adorable:biggrin2:

Fostering is so nice! I just want to say, Thanks for helping our little Bunns that need second chances :hug2:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## cmh9023 (Dec 21, 2007)

Congratulations!  Does this make you a Foster Grandma??


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh, Sophie...how wonderful! Congratulations to you and to Miss Flore...

Can we see pictures of the sweeties soon?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 21, 2007)

Awwww congratulations on the little ones!

We had a pregnant doe come in, and on the 18th.. she went in for an abortion/spay =[


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Sophie, sorry I missed the exciting news about the babies. Congrats! Glad they're doing so well.

On the puter note, do you happen to have a cord that you can connect to the camera to the puter? My camera came with one.


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh Sophie, ray:. Come on little one.


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2007)

Eeeee! They are so adorable! Oh my, trying not to keep all them would be a killer for me...:shock:.

Thanks for sharing Sophie! Great pics.


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 30, 2007)

Those babies are precious! I don't know how you stand it! I'd never be able to part with any of them!!! :hearts:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

Number five is one cute babe! I just love brown bunnies :biggrin2:.


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 1, 2008)

Those babies are so darned cute! I can't believe how adorable each one is! Mama is a beautiful girl too!


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG you are trying to kill me aren't you?!?!



and you realize they are all gathered and plotting, right?


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## MsBinky (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 1, 2008)

They are so cute! And, mini rexes? :faint:


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## undergunfire (Jan 2, 2008)

_*thinking of a name for the brown guy*


_I love him. I wish he could stay on the forum, lol!_
_


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 7, 2008)




----------

